# Cooling down



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some pictures from yesterday & today.
Yesterday,hot but not sunny.



































Today,hot & sunny.
He managed to find a ditch with some water in.









Dirty water.









Then down to the river,where I had to let go of his longline,otherwise I would have ended up in the water.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

If only we could dive in and cool down too ... the amount of times I`ve watched Sailor cooling down in water, while I`m left melting at the edges ...torture


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

sailor said:


> If only we could dive in and cool down too ... the amount of times I`ve watched Sailor cooling down in water, while I`m left melting at the edges ...torture


I don't mind a paddle.But if you look at the bottom of the last picture,that is horrible thick wet mud.and I would have ended up going through that.

After yesterdays adventures I didn't really want to let go of the longline,but I didn't want to be knee deep in mud either.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

haha! We're planning a 12 mile round walk, along the coast  the walk ends at a beautiful but relatively quiet beach and i'm going to have a paddle  i do get jealous of Tummel being able to go in when i'm hot but not this time!!!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awww great pictures!

Yesterday I changed my ducks' swimming water (they have a large paddling pool to swim in because they love clean water so a pond does not suffice!) but anyway so I cleaned the big paddling pool because algae grows in the bottom in a matter of days I scrubbed it, refilled it with nice clean cold water and I decided it would be nice to step into it in my mum's crocs . . .oh god it was the nicest thing in the world!!! the ducks got all overexcited because I was in there with them and started diving to chase my feet (they love feet for some reason) but it was so nice and cold!

Couldn't help but go in and wash my legs and feet though. . .didn't like the idea of any buggies on my legs bleurgh


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That was so chilling and refreshing, I would join him there in the water..


----------

